# Eating for Fertility



## ms_quoted (Apr 9, 2011)

I had an ectopic pregnancy (actually my fourth ectopic) in October which left me with only one fallopian tube.  My husband and I experienced two miscarriages right after that (one in November and one in January).  We decided to take a few months "off" of trying and are now getting to the end of our little break.  We still haven't decided if we want to start trying again or not but I at least want to be healthy and see if any diet/lifestyle changes may help.  I have seen several books on "fertility food" and was looking to make some changes in my diet.  Right now I am mostly wanting to start eating better in general and getting ready for changes I would have to make while pregnant (less caffeine, more whole grains, etc.)  I have also been researching different pregnancy diets (like the Brewer's Diet).  Anyone here with any experience with eating for fertility? TIA!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh, that must be extremely frustrating, to say the least.

I'm sorry, I don't have any experience with eating for fertility. I don't see that eating better in general could do any harm. But, if you start adding new foods to your diet, you should probably google them, to see if they are known to decrease fertility. I think some herbal teas do.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 10, 2011)

All I wish to say is, you and your husband must have a wonderfully strong relationship for it to survive those trauma's.


----------



## Sprout (May 5, 2011)

From what I've read, it seems that the most important steps are to be in the healthy body composition range (not too much body fat and just as important, not too little), and to be eating a balanced diet. When we were getting ready to start trying with both of our pregnancies, these were my main concerns. I also switched to full-fat dairy products (lactating cows pass on some helpful hormones, but they are passed on in the milkfat. If you're concerned about other things being passed on in the fat, you may consider switching to whole, organic milk products while you're trying) and avoided pthalates in my toiletries, etc. I wish I could help more, but honestly, I'm not sure if these extra things helped or not. We got pregnant the first month we tried both times, so maybe they did, or maybe I'm just naturally very fertile. My heart goes out to you. I hope things work out!


----------



## sparrowgrass (May 6, 2011)

No ideas, just sending my very best wishes to you!!


----------



## betterthanabox (May 6, 2011)

Have you tried Creighton? They are really good for fertility matters. I was told lots of b, c, and d vitamins are good. Eating a diet that is rich in nutrients does amazing things, maybe it would help with that.


----------

